# Patscherkofel



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Anybody know much about this kennel? When I lived in Austria (several years ago) I saw one and liked him... but I realize that even a broken clock is right twice per day and any breeder can produce a good dog or two. Any owners out there?


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

catherine hardigan said:


> Anybody know much about this kennel? When I lived in Austria (several years ago) I saw one and liked him... but I realize that even a broken clock is right twice per day and any breeder can produce a good dog or two. Any owners out there?


Worked a few of his dogs. he have produce many nice dogs.in some of well known stud dogs you find the patscherkofel line.

He is a nice guy and real open about all.

here is Yello,was a few years ago when i was in austria for helper work

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9-21QnBH04


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks, Stefan.


----------

